# Help!! Sr Golden and Lipoma



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey all ~ 

Just had a quick question. My baby Sundance will be 13 this year. For years she's had a lipoma on her rear leg, it's quite large but not causing her any pain or discomfort, until now. Sunny is quite the fence rubber outside and had torn open this lipoma some time ago, patched her up with some ointment, peroxide and TLC. She's now done it again, in a couple of different places this time and it's like she enjoys it...but anyway I digress. I can't seem to get it to heal up this time...any thoughts?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would take her to the vet to make sure there is no infection. I don't know if vets ever remove lipomas (since they are benign) but maybe this would be a situation where they would? Honestly, I would only go that route if it could be a local anaesthetic.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is not what you want to hear, but I'd have a vet check it because it may no longer be just a lipoma. Went through that with my Toby before he died last month (of something else) but his ended up being a cancerous tumor that constantly broke open and bled.


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

You're right, not what I wanted to hear, but kind of what I suspected. Thanks for the replies. I appreciate it!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for good news.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My old boy had one grow to the size of and ostrich egg. And by that time he could not have surgery. I know of may 13+ year old dogs that went through surgery for removal of these things and came out just fine. Get some blood work done and if it comes back ok have it removed. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, it's really pretty big and I'm really apprehensive to have her put under at her age. She's in great health otherwise and still acts like a puppy most of the time. I don't want her to get it infected and whatnot. Thank you everyone for all the great, heartfelt answers. I'm so glad I found this forum, should have looked long ago. Sunny has been my baby since she was 8 weeks old and has brought more joy, love and laughter to my life than I could ever imagine. I'll never NOT have a golden in my life.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My oldest golden, Tiny, will be 15 in 6 weeks. We are having a growth removed from her ear this coming Tuesday. 
My vet did the blood work, and also did a chest xray to check her heart and lungs before we considered putting her under. Everything came back fine, and we all feel better about it.
My heart dog, Toby, had a messy tumor on his leg and it kept breaking open and bleeding huge amounts, we ended up having to keep it wrapped all the time, and keep him on antibiotics all the time. Having learned from that, I decided to remove Tiny's growth because I can't keep it bandaged, it's on her ear, and I don't want to have to banish her from the carpets because she might bleed on them.
BTW, where in IL are you??




ssteuart said:


> Yeah, it's really pretty big and I'm really apprehensive to have her put under at her age. She's in great health otherwise and still acts like a puppy most of the time. I don't want her to get it infected and whatnot. Thank you everyone for all the great, heartfelt answers. I'm so glad I found this forum, should have looked long ago. Sunny has been my baby since she was 8 weeks old and has brought more joy, love and laughter to my life than I could ever imagine. I'll never NOT have a golden in my life.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It may be a matter of a vet trip to find out how to best care for the wounds - even if the decision is not to sedate and remove...
I'm tickled that she is still puppy-like for you...clearly still enjoying life  
What a testament to your relationship!


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm down just east of St. Louis in Collinsville. I'm heading to PetSmart today after work to get her some bandage and antibiotic goodies...will be making an appt with the vet as soon as possible. She is my great Golden gal!! Will get some pix as soon as I'm at the home computer!

Shelly


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Then I guess we will see you at Golden National the first week of September in St. Louis


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh now you have my curiosity peaked, gotta go check that out...LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

only a couple thousand goldens all in one place doing conformation, agility, obedience, rally, field work....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the vet visit will help you formulate a plan for the lipoma. Our vet takes lipomas off senior dogs but only after the full blood panel, EKG and xrays to make sure they can withstand it. 

Please post pictures of your girl!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think you should have it removed now, while you still can. It is going to be nothing but problems if you don't. If she is acting healthy and gets a clean blood report and clear x rays, she should be fine. I have had 17 year old dogs go under and they have done fine. From now on out, I will have any kind of lumps removed if they could cause potential problems down the road. Erin had several lumps that I did nothing about because she was so old and I didn't think she would live long enough to cause a problem. But she did : and then they were too big and she was too old. I have had many significant lumps and bumps taken off my seniors with just locals. Hopefully, that might be an option too. Anything that can cause an open wounds on the back half of a senior dog can lead to real problems should they become incontinent or have accidents. Better to take care of while you can. Of course this has to be agreed on by your vet too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They may be able to do a nerve block or numb the area locally to take off the Lumpoma or at least decrease the size.


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Update ~

Lady Dance, is responding well to her bandages and antibiotic goodies, vet visit this week probably. She's gonna get a cone this weekend, she won't leave the **** thing alone...LOL. Stubborn old gal she is. She thinks it's a game and wants to run around and let me chase her...LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

always great to hear when an older one still wants to run around and play!! Good luck at the vet!


----------

